# Ford Recalls F53 Motorhome(1995-2002)



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Ford Recalls 3.6 Million Cars, SUVs

By KEN THOMAS,
AP
Posted: 2007-08-03 17:23:21
WASHINGTON (Aug. 3) - Ford Motor Co. said Friday it would recall 3.6 million 
passenger cars, trucks, sport utility vehicles and vans to address concerns 
about a cruise control switch that has led to previous recalls based on reports 
of fires.

Ford said the recall, which covered more than a dozen models, was fueled by 
concerns about a cruise control switch said to cause vehicle fires.

The following vehicles are affected:

1998-2002 Ford Ranger 
1992-1997 Lincoln Town Car 
1992-1997 Ford Crown Victoria 
1992-1997 Mercury Grand Marquis 
1993-1998 Lincoln Mark VIII 
1993-1995 Taurus SHO 
1999-2001 Ford Explorer 
1999-2001 Mercury Mountaineer

2001-2002 Ford Explorer Sport 
2001-2002 Ford Explorer Sport Trac 
1992-1993 E150-350 vans 
1997-2002 E150-350 vans 
1993 Ford F-Series pickups 
1993 Ford Bronco 
1994 Mercury Capri 
2003-2004 Ford F-150 Lightning 
*1995-2002 Ford F53 motor homes *

Ford said the recall covered more than a dozen vehicle models built from 
1992-2007. The company said it was responding to concerns from owners about the 
safety of their cars and questions about the speed control deactivation switch 
in the vehicles that is powered at all times.

The Dearborn, Michigan-based automaker previously had recalled nearly 6 
million vehicles beginning in January 2005 because of engine fires linked to the 
cruise control systems in trucks, SUVs and vans.

"Customers remain concerned about the long-term durability of the speed 
control system and about the safety of their vehicles," said Ford spokesman Dan 
Jarvis.

He said the automaker had received "a few reports of fires" in Ford Crown 
Victoria passenger cars prior to the recall. He did not have a precise number.

The recall involves the following vehicles: 1998-2002 Ford Ranger, 1992-1997 
Lincoln Town Car, 1992-1997 Ford Crown Victoria, 1992-1997 Mercury Grand 
Marquis, 1993-1998 Lincoln Mark VIII, 1993-1995 Taurus SHO, 1999-2001 Ford Explorer 
and Mercury Mountaineer.

Also covered are the 2001-2002 Ford Explorer Sport, 2001-2002 Ford Explorer 
Sport Trac, 1992-1993 E150-350 vans, 1997-2002 E150-350 vans, 1993 Ford 
F-Series pickups, 1993 Ford Bronco, 1994 Mercury Capri, 2003-2004 Ford F-150 
Lightning, *and 1995-2002 Ford F53 motor homes. *
An additional 177,000 vehicles in Canada, Mexico and Europe are covered by 
the recall.

Dealers will install a fused wiring harness into the speed control electrical 
system or replace the deactivation switch it its found to be leaking.


----------

